# GA15de Throttle body cleaning



## bee_z (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been getting some low idle from my nissan lately and will tend to cut off at traffic lights when I am pulling off.
I took off the air intake hose and looked inside the throttle body, the plate had these little chunks of black deposits and on opening the plate, I saw a moist tarry thin layer coating.I tried spraying the throttle body cleaner and have gotten a better response but i dont want to have the cause to be doing this every week.

therefore could someone guide me through the process of removing and cleaning the throttle body for these engines please.

it has a c-ring clip and the wire mesh on top which makes it hard to do anything effective without removing the whole throttle body.
any precautions i must take when removing so as not to interfere with idle speed?
anything i have to do when putting it back on e.g place gasket?
do i need to disconnect the battery?
is there any reset procedures?

thanks!!!


----------

